# safari or firefox for 9.2?



## katerdo (Jan 27, 2006)

I am woefully not computer savvy. Is there a version of safari and/or firefox for OS 9.2?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 27, 2006)

Unfortunately no. But there are other options.

iCab 3.0b
WaMCom (a port of Mozilla 1.3.1)
Opera 6.03

There's also Internet Explorer, but I have only used it for sites that don't like to behave with the above browsers.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 27, 2006)

I'd go with an old version of Netscape Navigator 4 or Netscape Communicator 4... You can download the "Mac PPC" (PowerPC) version here:

http://browser.netscape.com/ns8/download/archive47x.jsp

EDIT: Nevermind. I just realized that WaMCom is a modern-day version of what I just recommended. Der.


----------



## fryke (Jan 27, 2006)

Actually, Netscape 4.x was never a really good browser in my opinion. Bloated even back then. But worse: Many, many sites do not display well in it anymore, because of an almost total lack of CSS support in Netscape 4.x. I'd definitely go with iCab on an OS 9 computer. It's lightweight enough to be speedy and has good support for newer technologies.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 28, 2006)

There is also Netscape 7.0.2 which works pretty good for my clients still running 8.6/9.x.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 28, 2006)

That's actually good to know on Netscape 7.  Which Mozilla version is that based on?


----------



## fryke (Jan 28, 2006)

google says mozilla 1.0. well, actually some site, but you know, googling.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 29, 2006)

Netscape's engine is Gecko, which is their non-open source version of Mozilla. Mozilla was based on "Netscape 5" source code, which was why there was no Netscape 5.x releases.

But Netscape 7.0.2 is still pretty old... and even though it does use technologies from the Mozilla project, it was released in late 2002 as I recall. So it would be comparable to whatever was current back then I would guess.


----------



## Geek #2 (Feb 17, 2006)

If Netscape 7 works too slow on your computer, you can also try Netscape 6, it works fine on my computer.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 17, 2006)

Geek #2 said:
			
		

> If Netscape 7 works too slow on your computer, you can also try Netscape 6, it works fine on my computer.


I don't know... Netscape 6 was so buggy that most everyone I knew that tried it quickly went back to using Netscape Communicator 4.7x. I would recommend Communicator 4.8 before Netscape 6.

In fact I carry a ton of browsers compatible with most versions of the Mac OS (from 7.x to 10.4.x) and the one browser I don't carry with me is Netscape 6.

Also, as I recall, Netscape continued to update Communicator until Netscape 7 was released because of the stability issues with Netscape 6. Communicator 4.8 (the final version) was released at the same time as Netscape 7.0, where as I seem to recall that Communicator 4.6x was current at the time of the Netscape 6 release.


----------

